# H: 40k Orks W: FW Chaos Warhound Titan or $$$



## tyraniddude (Feb 13, 2012)

I have a large 40k Ork army to trade or sell

Orks
- 1 mega armored Warboss / Ghazghkull Thraka (PB w/ painted base)
- 1 Mega armored Nob (PB)
- 1 Warboss from AOBR (assembled but not primed)
- 1 IG Basilisk tank converted to looted wagon w/ boomgun (PB)
- 20 Ork Boyz w/ 2 big shoota’s from AOBR (assembled, not primed)
- 2 custom Trukks (assembled, not primed)
- 12 Deff Kopta’s from AOBR (assembled not primed, 2 missing head but otherwise complete)
- 3 custom Zap guns with 2 Grot crew each (assembled, not primed)
- 2 custom Deffdreads (assembled, not primed)
- 5 Nobs from AOBR (assembled, not primed
- 6 Nobs w/ 2power claw, 1 boss pole, 1 waagh banner, and a custom pain boy (2 are well painted, others are assembled, not primed)
- 20 Ork Boys w/shoota’s, a Nob, and 2 big shoota’s (assembled and partly painted)
- 13 Ork ‘Ard Boys w/ Nob and 1 big shoota (5 well painted, 3 assembled and partly painted, others are assembled, not primed)
- 11 converted Tank Busta Boys w/ 2 tank hammers and a Nob (partly painted)
- 5 converted Burna Boys (1 primed, others are assembled, not primed)
- 5 Storm Boys (assembled, not primed)
- 4 custom Grot tanks /Warbuggies (all well painted)
- 1 IG Baneblade tank converted to be a Battle Wagen or a Skull Hammer for Apocolypse games

I will take $300 (shipped to anywhere in north america) for the lot or a Forge World Chaos Warhound Titan or almost anything Chaos from Forge World.


----------

